# EMBA area advice



## downsouth (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi All, newbie to the site whilst looking for info on Emba. Was in Paphos last year but on a hotel holiday , so this time renting an apt for a week or so to give some flexibilty and to avoid the grotty hotel entertainment

Coming over may/june and would like to know what restaurants, small bars are in Emba or any recommendations you may have for things to do etc

Also some rough costs of getting from the airport etc

Has the harbour area been finished in Paphos? recall lots of work happening last summer

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

downsouth said:


> Hi All, newbie to the site whilst looking for info on Emba. Was in Paphos last year but on a hotel holiday , so this time renting an apt for a week or so to give some flexibilty and to avoid the grotty hotel entertainment
> 
> Coming over may/june and would like to know what restaurants, small bars are in Emba or any recommendations you may have for things to do etc
> 
> ...


hi welcome to the forum.

Firstly the harbour is finished and looking great (although it needs a wall or something to stop drunks falling into the sea)
There are a few bars etc in Emba although off hand I cant name any.
Also it is very close to Chloraka where there are more bars and restaurants.
Sorry I canthelp with cost of getting from the airport as we always drive and leave our car there. 
If you are intending to get around and see the place why not hire a car. You can have one waiting for you at the airport and rop it off there when you leave.
For the cost of a taxi you can have two days hire taxi there and back can cost you 4 days hire. Its worth considering.


----------



## downsouth (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, prob gonna just take a taxi, prob looking at @30-40EUR++, not one for driving about when on hols etc. 

Are there any good websites for paphos? not the usual property sites!

I do tend to read the paphos eating website, but any for other reviews of bars, activities etc?


----------

